# New XDm Comp 5.25 on the way



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Im new to pistols and have been lurking around here for the past couple months. Picked up an LCR for CCW but wanted a fun gun for the range. Looked, read, shot and determined the XDm comp with the long barrel is the one for me. Ordered it last night and can't wait to take it to the range!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got one this past weekend. Incredibly accurate, smooth recoil, great gun! Put 200 rounds through it and absolutely love it. Congratulations.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Go to youtube and do a search on XDM and you'll get a whole lot of videos on it in all of its configurations. I'm seriously considering this one.
Springfield 9mm 5.25 COMPET Black $683.00 SHIPS FREE
It's nice that it comes with a ton of accessories.

Don <><


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

genesis said:


> Go to youtube and do a search on XDM and you'll get a whole lot of videos on it in all of its configurations. I'm seriously considering this one.
> Springfield 9mm 5.25 COMPET Black $683.00 SHIPS FREE
> It's nice that it comes with a ton of accessories. Don <><


Me again. Just found out that my local Gander Mountain has 3 of them in stock for $749 + their usual $25 add-on charge. Still, that's not bad. Darn! Looks like my plastic is gonna take a hit !

Don <><


----------



## kidcom (Oct 17, 2012)

Great choice. I made that myself a week ago. Just purchased an XDm comp. 5.25 stainless .40. Wow what a pistol. Fresh out of the box I shot a 93 then on the second target, I shot a 97.


----------



## RobD (Jan 23, 2012)

kidcom said:


> Great choice. I made that myself a week ago. Just purchased an XDm comp. 5.25 stainless .40. Wow what a pistol. Fresh out of the box I shot a 93 then on the second target, I shot a 97.


I also have a new XDM95254SHC Springfield 40S 5.25 COMPET BITONE coming. I am looking forward to it. I am hoping it gets here next week. I am also looking to get another with my income tax return. Possibly a 9 or 10mm. Not sure yet.

Here is a link to the one I am getting.... Springfield 40S 5.25 COMPET BITONE $765.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Just had a gal go through one of my pistol classes this weekend with a new XDM 5.25. 
I was really impressed with how accurate the thing was, and how quickly she was able to master it.
In two days of shooting she had zero stoppages; I had to use dummy rounds to get malfunctions for her to clear.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Had mine for almost 6 months now. About 1000 rounds thru it and no issues what so ever. It is a tack driver too.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jul 4, 2013)

I just got mine last night. Stopped at the range and ran a hundred rounds through it. Awesome gun it is very smooth and cycles incredibly fast. It also has the slickest field-strip procedure I have seen on any polymer pistol.
The only thing that I disliked about the whole set-up is the paddle holster and it's not really Springfield's fault. The fact that I am left-handed couldn't be known by them.....Still, I applaud their effort in making a very complete kit.
I did e-mail customer service to wee if they would swap holsters. I will report back either way.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jul 4, 2013)

Update...Springfield sent me back an e-mail saying that they do not offer a left-handed holster for this gun.


----------

